
Mac Apps Are Dead - Void_
https://medium.com/@vojto/mac-apps-are-dead-5f192524f88b
======
phendrenad2
This Mac developer has a low opinion os his users if he thinks they will just
buy anything and they're too dumb to pick a good native app.

~~~
nix23
Well Mac user's buy crappy expensive hardware with even more expensive wheel's
and crappy keyboard's...so maybe he's right ;)

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
Apostrophe-S isn't used for pluralization.

~~~
nix23
Sorry was the fault of my butterfly ;)

